# AKV Members can reserve at the new Kidani Village- Aug 10th is the Date



## icydog (Aug 2, 2008)

This is taken from the DVC Member Website:

"Reservations begin for Kidani Village

Members who call Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas "home" may call Member Services beginning on Aug. 10, 2008, to make vacation reservations for stays beginning on May 1, 2009, at the resort's Kidani Village accommodations. Those reservations become available to all Members within the 7-month booking window. 

Membership at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas includes accommodations both at Jambo House (the existing resort building) and Kidani Village. 

Kidani Village will feature dedicated Disney Vacation Club accommodations, a new pool and water-recreation area, a new African spice routes-inspired restaurant called Sanaa (Swahili for artwork) and other amenities"


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

*I got my reservation*

I reserved May 24-31st in a one bdrm Savannah view. Has anyone else reserved space at the new village??


----------



## laxmom (Aug 11, 2008)

That's great Icydog!  I had heard that MS was experiencing computer problems which cause unusually long waits yesterday.

Didn't get Kidani but we got a Grand Villa at HHI for spring break week!!


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot to call in the morning and didn't hit the phone until 3 pm. At that late hour I got right in. I guess I missed the morning rush.


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

laxmom said:


> That's great Icydog!  I had heard that MS was experiencing computer problems which cause unusually long waits yesterday.
> 
> Didn't get Kidani but we got a Grand Villa at HHI for spring break week!!




EXCELLENT at 7 months too!!! Great coup. The GVs there are the BEST!!!

We'll be at the Barony for the the last week of Feb into early March.


----------



## scy3000 (Aug 12, 2008)

June 16th through the 21st.
1 bedroom Savannah view. I hope the water area and the restaurant are open at that time.


----------



## jmatias (Aug 14, 2008)

We'll be there June 12-19 in a 2 bedroom savannah view at Kidani!

Aloha,
Jen


----------

